# Betta Jars?



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

Where can I the plastic containers that the pet stores keep their Bettas in?
Any suggestions would be great!
Thanks


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey there Snowtail ^-^

what do you want the containers for? They aren't suitable for keeping bettas in long term, merely for holding during water changes or perhaps to hold them in during a short photo shoot, and honestly, there are better containers for those two purposes. A plain plastic cup or tubberware works great for holding bettas during water changes, and a nice clear squre tubberware works well during photo shoots, much better than the curved sides of the betta cups.


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

I never thought about taking pictures in those cups, I guess I was worried about a "what if" my bettas had babies... I think I better think this one out a little better before I start to breed them... Thanks!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

There isn't really a "what if my bettas have babies". Your bettas wouldn't have fry unless you planned to breed them and put a male and female together to let them spawn. Are you housing a male and female together right now or something?

Also, you could probably find betta jars on ebay. Or at dollar stores get the jars they use for cookies or spices.


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

When I bought a baby betta at Petco it turned out to be a female, I have a 10g tank which is divided. On one side I have a red VT male, and on the other side I have a Half moon. The baby betta is in a breeding tank on the half moon side because I didn't want to put it in my other 10g tank. I know that she's a little young to breed so I wouldn't even attempt to let her out. Having that said, do you think it's ok to keep them that way? I bought one betta and now I have 5... It's an addiction. 
@Kathstew, have you ever bred bettas?
Thanks for all your help/suggestions!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I would divide the 10 gallon three ways, or get a smaller tank for the baby betta. Depending on the breeding net, its probably not a good size for a betta to live in permanently. 
At this point, I think the issue wouldn't be if they bred if she escaped, it would be which betta would kill her if she did. If she's still a baby the bigger bettas may try to kill her. 
Bettas are definitely an addiction!

I haven't bred bettas before. I seriously considered it a while back, but decided (and I think made a very wise decision) that I wasn't ready experience wise. A lot of things can go wrong with breeding. There is a great sticky in the breeding section that has questions you should ask yourself before breeding. It lets you know whether you may be ready or not. 
I did a lot of research on breeding bettas, but decided I wasn't ready. Maybe sometime in the future I will be breeding bettas, but not yet.


----------

